# .bat file to change my screen resolution



## lemon07r

What would the command line be to change my resolution to 1680x1050 to 1770x1000 to 1920x1080? I need to make a batch file that does all this. My reason being a certain overscan issue I face because im using dvi to hdmi on a ATI 4850. I know what the problem is and how to fix, but I wont be able to fix it for awhile. So it would help me alot if someone could help me make a batch file that changes my resolution to 1680x1050 to 1770x1000 to 1920x1080.

Thanks in advance, I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## Nanobyte

I click on the ATi icon in the tray and click desired resolution.

Here's an app Display Changer that will change resolution.  Console and Windows versions.


----------



## lemon07r

Thanks, but I want some thing thats easy as 1 click.


----------



## tremmor

take a look at this. might meet your needs.
http://www.mycmd.com/system-utilities/change-resolution/reschange/
Make sure ya click on visit homepage. talks about how to use it and operating systems.
the other link is for the download.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I made you 3 bat files that changes your screen resolution to the ones you wanted.Here is the link to download it:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/7xzrb1

Extract the file and you will have 3 folders.Each folder's name tells you what resolution will adjust and inside of each of those 3 folders you have 2 files.For example if you want to set your resolution to 1680x1050,go to the folder called "RC - 1680x1050" and inside you will find 2 files.PLACE THEM BOTH ON THE PLACE FROM WHERE YOU WANT TO CHANGE YOUR SCREEN RESOLUTION TO 1680X1050.

NOTE: Your screen monitor MUST support these resolutions otherwise it won't work!



Cheers!


----------



## lemon07r

Works like a charm, Thanks!
I made it work with one batch file. I had added the exit line to each of your .bats and made a new one which would run all of them in a sequence. I also fixed the 1000p bat you had made; I changed the 1770 to 1776. Its also 5kb smaller, now 3kb xD.
The new .bat I made:





> start RC1680.bat
> choice /d y /t 4 > nul
> start RC1776.bat
> choice /d y /t 4 > nul
> start RC1920.bat
> choice /d y /t 2 > nul
> exit


Download:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IZ9I5GYB


----------



## Hairy Scot

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I made you 3 bat files that changes your screen resolution to the ones you wanted.Here is the link to download it:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/7xzrb1
> 
> Extract the file and you will have 3 folders.Each folder's name tells you what resolution will adjust and inside of each of those 3 folders you have 2 files.For example if you want to set your resolution to 1680x1050,go to the folder called "RC - 1680x1050" and inside you will find 2 files.PLACE THEM BOTH ON THE PLACE FROM WHERE YOU WANT TO CHANGE YOUR SCREEN RESOLUTION TO 1680X1050.
> 
> NOTE: Your screen monitor MUST support these resolutions otherwise it won't work!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Just discovered this. 
Still works a treat even on Windows 8.1 X64.
I'd like to be able to set things up so that when I open a video I can have the resolution changed and then have the video opened by VLC and then have the resolution reset when VLC completes.
I have a tried a couple of things but unfortunately I have neither the skill nor the knowledge to achieve my goal.
I would welcome any suggestions.

Thanks in advance.


----------

